# A list of S.A. and African Cichlids



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I know nothing about cichlids....what are the differences between S.A. and African Cichlids....they cant live in the same tank? Im sorry guys, I am a TOTAL newb when it comes to Cichlids....does anyone have a list of cichlid species? Pictures?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Many (Eastern-) African Cichlids (although not all) live in hard, calcium-rich water in the wild, and need tank water with a high pH.
Many S. American cichlids basically have the same water requirements as piranha's, because they share the same habitat.
That's about all I know about these buggers, though...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

you can keep cichlids in pH and water parameters that are not their natural condtions as long as it is stable and within range. Most cichlids are very hardy. Discus are probally one of the more challenging species to work with some will say.
if you are looking for more aggresive fish american cichlids on average teend to get bigger and more aggresive
thats not to say that there isn't aggresive africans or peaceful americans though

what are you looking for? I am your cichlid goddest here :smile:


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

hey xenon go to www.cichlids.com maybe that will help you out some


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

here is razorteeths link

C.American cichlids are more aggressive and larger (generally)

but if you have any cichlid in mind it would be easyer to help you as their are loads of species.

but ones that can generally be kept in communitys together include:
*Severums
*Firemouths
*Angelfish
*Rams
*Kribs
*parrot cichlids



snowcichlid said:


> I am your cichlid goddest here :smile:


I think that PFury has a few members who really know their stuff with cichlids - but you are one of them








unxchange is also good









their are others also.
some are just mean and will not tolerate other fish in the same tank - so what you after?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Go gay, go Discus.....


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

Go to 
www.cichlid-forum.com

They have a gallery, broken down by locality.

For cichlid conservation, there is only one place............www.fishpost.com

HTH


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Africans apparently need pretty stringent water conditions, compared CA/SA. Also, they have less personality. I personally don't think most of them are any less aggressive than CA/SA tho. Back 2 months when I first got mine, I had 3 africans (zebra mbuna, livingstoni, kenyi) and 4 south americans (green terror, jack dempsey, convict, texas in the same tank, and the africans certainly held their own.

Due to water conditions they cant be kept in the same tank. Africans need a ph of 8-8.5, while its generally considered "not good" to keep SA/CA in pH that high.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm no expert but I am also knowledgeble about them, they are currently the only fish that I have right now.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

i beg to differ with you piranha 45 i have two african cichlids and the water is the same in all my tanks so as far as having to be a little dirty well i am sorry u are wrong if u read up on african cichlids they will adapt to any water conditions as long as it's liveable water conditions. not stepping on your toes man am stating the facts


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Go gay, go Discus.....


 Discus are damn exspensive and rather more difficult to breed, but if ya can get them just right then you have yourslef in a bunch of money, plus the colours available are amazing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

RAZORTEETH said:


> i beg to differ with you piranha 45 i have two african cichlids and the water is the same in all my tanks so as far as having to be a little dirty well i am sorry u are wrong if u read up on african cichlids they will adapt to any water conditions as long as it's liveable water conditions. not stepping on your toes man am stating the facts


k, I was just relaying what I was told on a different forum, from literally the WHOLE FORUM, as like 15 ppl posted and jumped on me about it when I first did it and was looking for suggestions.

mdemers, at least im not the only one then! yay


----------

